# marineland bouble bright



## colorblizzle (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a marineland double bright led lighting setup. The white bulbs are 1w and are 6000k whereas the blue lights are .6w. My question is what do i need to promote algae growth? I have a tiny bit of brown algae on the glass and even less green algae on the rocks. I want the the rocks to be covered in algae because i have a bristlenose pleco and mbuna. But it doesnt seem to get much. White lights are on 12-14 hours a day and the blue lights are always on. Also is 6000k enough to promote plant growth? I want ro add a few anubias and java fern which i believe both have liw lighting requirements. Thanks


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If you get plants, and you have a bristlenose, you most likely aren't going to get algae. The plants will compete with the algae for nutrients and either the algae or plants will win. If you have a pleco chances are that the plants will win.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a Beamswork LED fixture and have found that LED lighting isn't the best if your wanting heavy green algae growth. The only algae growth I have is a small amount of brown algae, which is what tends to grow when there isn't enough light for green algae.

If your wanting a lot of green algae growth, I would start by removing your BN pleco as it's only going to work against you. The addition of plants will also not help with algae growth as they will compete for nutrients. Maybe look into adding some ferts to help feed and promote algae growth...


----------



## colorblizzle (Oct 29, 2012)

Metra- good to know. In my old planted tank i was always curious why i never had alage.

Cj-im gonna keep the bristlenose, so i guess ill just have to deal with no algae but the rocks themselves have awesome color so i dont care too much. And as far as fertilizer in my old planted tan i did a layer of flourite below the sand and added liquid flourish to the water weekly. Didnt help much because i wasnt injecting co2. What type of fettilizers do you rexcomend? And since im only doing a half dozen or so plants im still not planning on injecting co2 hopefully overstocking my tank will create enough


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have two of the beamswork LED lights and both are the reef bright. On my 75 and my 40. The 75 is 4" taller than the 40. So I took the white holey rocks out of the 75 and put them in the 40. They had hardly any growth on them. Almost none and very white. It has not been a week yet and the rocks I put in the 40 are already green with algae. Same exact light on both tanks the only difference is the height of the tanks.

Also...these are the 2600 and 3300 lumen reef bright LED fixtures. I am not 100% sure but I think they are double the lumens of the double bright by marineland. I will try and snap a picture later because I dropped in some new holey rock in the 40 and compared to the rocks in there less than a week it is a pretty big difference. Going to have to get a BN for sure.


----------



## colorblizzle (Oct 29, 2012)

My tank is 24" tall and my lumen outpit i believe is 1200 so your almost triple mine i think cant wait to see a pic


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

colorblizzle said:


> My tank is 24" tall and my lumen outpit i believe is 1200 so your almost triple mine i think cant wait to see a pic


I took the pics last night. I will upload them here in a little bit.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...the three rocks on the right have been in the tank for 5 days. The other two rocks on the left were added yesterday.


----------



## colorblizzle (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome chunks of holey rock bit i see your point. How arr you planning on grtting the algae?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

colorblizzle said:


> Awesome chunks of holey rock bit i see your point. How arr you planning on grtting the algae?


Going to buy a BN Pleco in the next few days as the algae is growing faster than I expected.


----------



## colorblizzle (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought one before i had any algae. Fed him algae discs still do on ocassion


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Ok...the three rocks on the right have been in the tank for 5 days. The other two rocks on the left were added yesterday.


that looks pretty cool dont see why u want to get rid of it, i wish algae would grow on some of my rocks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

du3ce said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...the three rocks on the right have been in the tank for 5 days. The other two rocks on the left were added yesterday.
> ...


No....I like it and want it to grow but it is growing so fast right now, you should see it now BTW, that I have to keep it under control. I want the rocks green but at this rate it will go from green to black rather quick.


----------



## colorblizzle (Oct 29, 2012)

Then definately do get a bristlenose. Just 1 tho. See how well he controls it


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

colorblizzle said:


> Then definately do get a bristlenose. Just 1 tho. See how well he controls it


Yep...still haven't gotten one for that tank though and the algae is growing really fast. I have never seen it grow this fast in a freshwater tank. I may have to pull my BN from my other tank.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

How many lumens? I just bought a beamswork 172leds rated @ 3900 lumens


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

du3ce said:


> How many lumens? I just bought a beamswork 172leds rated @ 3900 lumens


The one on my 40g is 2600 lumens and the one on my 75g is 3300 lumens. Which one did you buy specifically?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought the one on ebay by beamswork its a 3rd gen i guess it just came out. Ill do a review when it comes in this fri


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd like to see that review.


----------



## Aaronchen (Nov 8, 2012)

I know what you means..awesome chunks of holey rock..


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my leds in last night and they are bright. Its sealed pretty good too i accidently dropped the whole light in the tank with it plugged in and it still works


----------

